# Probleme mit Layout



## dummerNerd (10. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

erster Beitrag und direkt gehts um Hausaufgaben - guter Eindruck den ich da mache 

Zu meiner Frage: Habe seit ca. 'nem halben jahr Info und muss momentan ein Geradenprogramm machen. Das Problem ist, dass mein Layout nicht will, wie es soll.
Habe es mal im Anhang gepackt als Bild und daneben das Ergebnis quasi.
Ich will meine Eingabe von Variablen im Norden haben (nutze das BorderLayout), das Koordinatengitter im Zentrum und zu guter letzt ein Label (in dem später ein Text kommt ) und der Button im Süden. Leider werden weder Button noch Label angezeigt. Kann mir wer helfen und sagen was ich falsch mache?

lg


----------



## Diabolus (10. Apr 2015)

Ich glaube das Problem ist, dass du _bt1_ und _lb5_ beide im Süden positionierst. Du darfst aber immer nur 1 Element 1er Himmelsrichtung zuordnen. Hier würde ich dir ein JPanel empfehlen wie du es im Norden und in der Mitte auch getan hast!


----------



## dummerNerd (10. Apr 2015)

hatte gefühlt schon jede Variante ausprobiert und das lcoker eine Stunde lang. etwas Abstand und dein Tipp haben geholfen, danke!


----------

